# The AMNPS is amazing



## steamaway (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got my AMNPS, thanks Todd. This thing is amazing. I used dust due to low air flow in my electric smoker, not to mention there was like zero wind today. As you can see I had a little more then one row filled and it smoked for over 8 hours, TBS the whole time. I didn't light it good enough at first so it went out pretty much right away. But once I got it going I never re-lit it. I think it will pay for it self over time seeing as how I used very little dust. I go through a lot of wood chunks using my heating element. I bet I have enough dust to last me a couple years at least. Definitely an A-MAZE-N product. Sorry no Q-vue on food. I only did a little cheese and Kosher salt since I was just experimenting with it today. Thanks again Todd.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2011)

Man I am so glad it worked out for you - Like I told you in our PM's this toy is awesome


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

Cool toy you got there. I sure hope Santa brings me the AMPS I asked for.


----------



## roller (Dec 18, 2011)

You will be a Happy Man...


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 18, 2011)

Very Cool!

Glad it all worked out for you

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Yet another happy A-MAZE-N owner!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## nate_46 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I am going to need one of these.........  Just waiting to make sure everyone in the family gets what they want first and then it is my turn!!


----------



## neffy85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Can I buy one of these at a retailer, or do I need to go through the website?  I am a little behind on my Xmas shopping and wanted to pick one up for my brother in the next day or so.  Thanks


----------



## steamaway (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Neffy, 

Best way to do it is click the link on the right hand side of the page near the top. It says A-Maze-N-smoker. I think he has a coupon also if you spend more than $59.00 you get $10.00 off. that,s what I did. You also get free shipping.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2011)

He is working till almost midnite everynite trying to get all the orders out in time for Christmas.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to say also that Todd runs a top notch business folks.  Super fast replies on PM's and shipping.  I only ordered the AMNPS, but recieved 2lbs of Oak pellets with it.  Now that's service with a smile!

Thanks Todd!


----------



## buttburner (Dec 26, 2012)

this thing is just crazy!

I have been using it in my Bradley and can forget about buying those biskets now. 

I put it right on the floor of the smoker under the smoke generator tray. Leave the generator turned off.

It will give me a good 7 hours of smoke. I am using the AMNPS and pellets.

cant beat it


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2012)

ButtBurner said:


> this think is just crazy!
> 
> I have been using it in my Bradley and can forget about buying those biskets now.
> 
> ...


Pucks vs. Pellets

You'll save BIGTIME in the long run

Where you placing it in your Bradley?

Todd


----------



## buttburner (Dec 28, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Pucks vs. Pellets
> 
> You'll save BIGTIME in the long run
> 
> ...


Hi Todd

I was the guy (Brian) who recently emailed you about placement in my Bradley.

What I found was best was to place it directly under the smoke gen tray on the floor of the box. At first it would want to burn too fast, then I closed the exhaust damper 1/2 way and it worked fine.

But I was concerned with closing off the exhaust and having smoke collect there with no place to go, I think that its best to have the exhaust wide open and control the intake air instead.

So I put a bubba puck (aluminum puck blank) in the tray at the opening to close that off, then I also cut a foil pan and slid it between the generator and the box, closing off some of the air intake holes. 

This worked out great. Now I can keep the exhaust wide open. I can also run the temp up to 250f and the AMNPS still burns nice and slow, where when I first tried it with no mods the AMNPS would overburn and white smoke was the result.

Also, there is still room for the water pan, but I leave it empty. Its only purpose now is to catch drippings, I have to move it over to make room for the AMNPS, but the drip pan hole is still over the water pan so it catches the drips (very important!)


----------

